# Resident Return Visa



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

Has anyone received their RRV and would like to share experiences.

applied 4 months ago and still waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mel Kerry said:


> Has anyone received their RRV and would like to share experiences.
> 
> applied 4 months ago and still waiting


How many years have you spent in Australia in the last 5 years
Without this important information, the replies are of no use
Cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Mel Kerry said:


> Has anyone received their RRV and would like to share experiences.
> 
> applied 4 months ago and still waiting


Refer to the website.
Make sure you uploaded enough proof/evidence being asked.

When I applied for my family (who met 2 year in 5year rule, RRV approved instantly)
When I applied without 2yr in 5year rule, it took me few months, & got 1 year RRV155 with the proofs I uploaded. 

Things may have changed during Pandemic

*****


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157#About



*Processing times*
*Subclass 155*

25% of applications: Less than 1 day
50% of applications: Less than 1 day
75% of applications: 2 days
90% of applications: 89 days
*Subclass 157*

25% of applications: 3 months
50% of applications: 3 months
75% of applications: 4 months
90% of applications: 5 months
Generally, applications that:

meet the residence requirements will be processed within 5 working days from lodgement
do not meet the residence requirement will take longer to process. For example, this can be 12 weeks from lodgement 
Your application can also take longer to process if:

you do not fill it in correctly
you do not include all the documents we need
we need more information from you
it takes us time to verify your information


----------



## mahaling (Feb 15, 2017)

*PR details : *
Granted : 29th Sept 2017
Expiry : 29 Sept 2022.

*Entries Made to Australia:* Only one Entry made for a week in March 2018 to make the first entry.
Since then I haven't been able to move to Australia. Currently I am out of Australia.

*Reasons :*
Marriage , Child Birth , Parents Health , Brother marriage , financial commitments , Covid infections in family , Increase in Travel Cost ,

*Query:*
1. Which RRV 155/157 , I am eligible for ?
2. Can I get RRV for two years validity ?
3. Who can help me to file this Visa ? What are the chances if I do it self ?
4. what are the best chances that I get the RRV for 2 years ?
*5. When is the right time to apply for RRV as VISA expires on 29th Sept 2022 ?*
6. What if the RRV is rejected ?
7. All these years I was working for Australian Client , but the company is located in India and my Job was offered for India


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahaling said:


> *PR details : *
> Granted : 29th Sept 2017
> Expiry : 29 Sept 2022.
> 
> ...


1 RRV 157 for Probably 3 months
If lucky 1 year
2. Remote chances but miracles do happen
3. It’s simple to do it your self.else hire a Mara agent 
4. Negligible 
5. Atleast 3-4 months earlier
6. You have to enter Australia before the travel rights expire or your PR is effectively lost
7. Getting RRV becomes very easy if your employer confirms that you are relocating to australia
Cheers


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> 1 RRV 157 for Probably 3 months
> If lucky 1 year
> 2. Remote chances but miracles do happen
> 3. It’s simple to do it your self.else hire a Mara agent
> ...


I have the same issue, but I have 1 year in hand. If I travel before my travel rights expire, but I get RRV for only 1 year or 3 months, does that mean I would need to return back to India? How can I extend my stay in Australia. Any insights please

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

twister68 said:


> I have the same issue, but I have 1 year in hand. If I travel before my travel rights expire, but I get RRV for only 1 year or 3 months, does that mean I would need to return back to India? How can I extend my stay in Australia. Any insights please
> 
> Thank you


Your PR never expires..it’s for life
Only your travel rights to enter Australia expire
So if you are in Australia when your travel rights expire, you can live on happily thereafter for ever
You just have to make sure that you are not stranded outside Australia without a RRV 
Cheers


----------



## twister68 (Sep 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Your PR never expires..it’s for life
> Only your travel rights to enter Australia expire
> So if you are in Australia when your travel rights expire, you can live on happily thereafter for ever
> You just have to make sure that you are not stranded outside Australia without a RRV
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your reply NB. This is comforting.
One quick question - So if I land before my PR expires and continue to stay in Australia for 2 years:
1. I will be able to apply RRV after those 2 years?
2. Will there be any problem in my citizenship if I continue to stay in Australia for 4 years but because I have not stayed there for initial 5 years of my PR. Basically what challenges can I face in getting citizenship?

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

twister68 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply NB. This is comforting.
> One quick question - So if I land before my PR expires and continue to stay in Australia for 2 years:
> 1. I will be able to apply RRV after those 2 years?
> 2. Will there be any problem in my citizenship if I continue to stay in Australia for 4 years but because I have not stayed there for initial 5 years of my PR. Basically what challenges can I face in getting citizenship?
> ...


1. Yes
2. If you live continuously for 4 years before applying, you should face no issues in getting approved for citizenship 
Cheers


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

NB said:


> How many years have you spent in Australia in the last 5 years
> Without this important information, the replies are of no use
> Cheers


Less than 2 years


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

Mel Kerry said:


> Less than 2 years


I just got my RRV


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

Mel Kerry said:


> I just got my RRV


Congratuations. That was almost 4 months too long. Did u follow up or it just came


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

lloyd12 said:


> Congratuations. That was almost 4 months too long. Did u follow up or it just came


It just came. I had no way of following up.


----------



## derevko (Jan 25, 2016)

Mel Kerry said:


> It just came. I had no way of following up.


how many months did you get ?


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

derevko said:


> how many months did you get ?


Visa subclass 155 for 1 year


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Mel Kerry said:


> Visa subclass 155 for 1 year


Congratulation! Where did you apply from onshore or Offshore ?
What did you mention in cover letter and what all documents attached ?


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

mahaling said:


> *PR details : *
> Granted : 29th Sept 2017
> Expiry : 29 Sept 2022.
> 
> ...


Did you apply for RRV from offshore ?
What you wrote in cover letter and what documents did you provide ?
Please let know.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

twister68 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply NB. This is comforting.
> One quick question - So if I land before my PR expires and continue to stay in Australia for 2 years:
> 1. I will be able to apply RRV after those 2 years?
> 2. Will there be any problem in my citizenship if I continue to stay in Australia for 4 years but because I have not stayed there for initial 5 years of my PR. Basically what challenges can I face in getting citizenship?
> ...



Did you apply for RRV from offshore ?
What you wrote in cover letter and what documents did you provide ?
Please let know.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am currently in Melbourne and have been in Australia for 720 days in last 5 years. I need to apply for RRV as my current travel right are expired. Is the criteria of 730 days strictly followed? Year wise we may say 2 years completed but falling short of 730 days here.

Since my previous stay in Australia started on 18 June 2017, if I wait for another 10 days, I start loosing out on days from my previous stay.

Can I still say 'yes' to 2 years stay requirement? Any similar experiences / knowledge would help. Thank you.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

Hi Friends,

TIA.

My PR expires in Sep 2022 and i am planning to apply RRV now, in June 2022.

i am sufficiently meeting the criteria of staying 2 years / 730 days in current PR. please help me with below queries.

1) Any issue in applying and getting early RRV ?
2) Eligibility for next renewal (2027) will start from RRV grant date or post the current PR expires in Sep 2022 ?
3) rationale behind point 2) - i am trying to boost my eligibility for next renewal (hopefully in Jun / Jul 2027). rather then waiting till Sep 2022 and then start the eligibility, i can add 2-2.5 months to eligibility of 2027 renewal by renewing now.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am currently in Melbourne and have been in Australia for 720 days in last 5 years. I need to apply for RRV as my current travel right are expired. Is the criteria of 730 days strictly followed? Year wise we may say 2 years completed but falling short of 730 days here.
> 
> ...


Hi, when you apply RRV there is an option to mark "yes" or "no" whether you have stayed 2years in the last 5years.
If you select "yes" it will automatically check-in system and process RRV within 24hrs, it's all automated.
It should be exact 730 days, you can calculate your days by requesting travel movement out of Australia as well.
Check the below link for the same.





Request for international movement records


Use this form to request international movements records (where the request includes records after 1981)




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

chint said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> TIA.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are on-shore in Australia technical PR never expires.
You can stay as long as you wish for your lifetime
However, if you want to travel out of Australia and want to return to Australia as a PR holder you need an RRV Visa.
As you quality for 5yr RRV having completed 2yrs out of 5yrs you can apply anytime either onshore or offshore, you will get it within 24hrs as it is completely automated.
If you are not planning to go out of the country no need to apply as it is a waste of money and RRV timeline as well. Whenever you apply, the grant date starts the clock of the next 5yrs.

1) No issues applying early, just that you need to pay for the visa. you get in 24hrs as you already fulfill 2yrs out of 5yrs stays. You will get 5yrs RRV

2) Next renewal will be by the time you are finishing 5yrs of the RRV issued. That is the expiry of RRV

3) Check my first para, answers any misconception.


----------



## chint (May 12, 2017)

sbasha said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are on-shore in Australia technical PR never expires.
> You can stay as long as you wish for your lifetime
> ...


thank you sbasha.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

sbasha said:


> Hi, when you apply RRV there is an option to mark "yes" or "no" whether you have stayed 2years in the last 5years.
> If you select "yes" it will automatically check-in system and process RRV within 24hrs, it's all automated.
> It should be exact 730 days, you can calculate your days by requesting travel movement out of Australia as well.
> Check the below link for the same.
> ...


Thank you sbasha, this helps.


----------



## OZchildren (6 mo ago)

Hi there,
I was hoping to get guidance on our family's circumstance.
I have 3 kids who are Australian citizens, but myself and husband are Permanent Residence.
We intend to move back to Australia once the eldest goes to high school, he is 8 this year. So this is another 4 years away before moving back to Australia. 
We have a family home that is rented out currently. We travel back to Australia yearly at least once a year together with the kids. 
Due to husband's work, he runs a family business outside of Australia, we are unable to return to Australia for good for the time being.
We are on a yearly RRV155. He has been on yearly renewal since this was implemented maybe 6 years ago or so. I am on my 2nd year of yearly renewal this year.
Husband first obtained his PR in 2003, while I first obtained it in 2004. We received our PRs separately on our own as skilled migrants as the time. 

given our circumstance, if we continue to make yearly travels into Australia at least once a year, will we face risk of our PR renewal cancelled between now and then? 
If there is a risk of us losing our PR before the eldest turns 13 for high school, where will they likely fault us?

Will writing a statutory declaration help at all to put our plans in writing to prove our future intentions to return to Australia?
Note that, I have parents who have cancer and is also part of reason why I am not making firm plans to return yet.

I am constantly quietly concerned about our circumstance.

Many thanks in advance for any advice and help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OZchildren said:


> Hi there,
> I was hoping to get guidance on our family's circumstance.
> I have 3 kids who are Australian citizens, but myself and husband are Permanent Residence.
> We intend to move back to Australia once the eldest goes to high school, he is 8 this year. So this is another 4 years away before moving back to Australia.
> ...


Chances are low that your RRV will be refused as you have an ongoing connection with Australia 
But you can never be dead sure till each year you get the RRV
Cheers


----------



## OZchildren (6 mo ago)

NB said:


> Chances are low that your RRV will be refused as you have an ongoing connection with Australia
> But you can never be dead sure till each year you get the RRV
> Cheers


Thank you NB for responding !


----------



## Walshy5050 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello all previously held a partner spouse permanent residency it was granted 23rd September 2013 and expires 23 September 2023 My wife and children are citizens. We moved back to the UK April 2015 to look after my wife's sick farther soon after he passes away her mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer and enthusiasm so we ended up saying longer. so no I have applied for my RRV on the 8th of July
It says 90% are processed in 75 day it has now been 85 days and I have still not heard any thing I have sent them a contract of employment for my new job in Perth the employer is mithering for a start date
Should I give them a call.
Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Walshy5050 said:


> Hello all previously held a partner spouse permanent residency it was granted 23rd September 2013 and expires 23 September 2023 My wife and children are citizens. We moved back to the UK April 2015 to look after my wife's sick farther soon after he passes away her mother was diagnosed with terminal cancer and enthusiasm so we ended up saying longer. so no I have applied for my RRV on the 8th of July
> It says 90% are processed in 75 day it has now been 85 days and I have still not heard any thing I have sent them a contract of employment for my new job in Perth the employer is mithering for a start date
> Should I give them a call.
> Thank you


You have 1 year left on your RRV 
Why are you applying so soon ?
Cheers


----------



## Walshy5050 (Jan 30, 2021)

NB said:


> You have 1 year left on your RRV
> Why are you applying so soon ?
> Cheers


I have 1 year left on my subclass 820 as I have been out of australia more than 5 years I need a returning resident visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Walshy5050 said:


> I have 1 year left on my subclass 820 as I have been out of australia more than 5 years I need a returning resident visa


You were holding a PR and still you applied for a 820 and we’re granted a visa !
I don’t understand
Cheers


----------



## Walshy5050 (Jan 30, 2021)

NB said:


> You were holding a PR and still you applied for a 820 and we’re granted a visa !
> I don’t understand
> Cheers


My PR visa is a 820 it was granted in September 2013 I left Australia in 2015 18 months after my 820 was issued I am now returning to australua so I need a RRV


----------



## Walshy5050 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mel Kerry said:


> I just got my RRV


Hi Mel How many months did it take to receive your RRV and what was your situation 

Thanks


----------



## Mel Kerry (Jan 22, 2020)

Walshy5050 said:


> Hi Mel How many months did it take to receive your RRV and what was your situation
> 
> Thanks


4 months


----------



## Farrukh.. (3 mo ago)

Hello
I spent less than 2 years during the past 5.
Reason being I had some family situations and also couldn’t travel due to covid restrictions for a year and half.
Can someone please suggest the chances of me getting an rrv. Currently i am onshore but need to go back for an year as I have some ongoing issues overseas.
Thank you


----------



## Walshy5050 (Jan 30, 2021)

Good Morning all
Just an update on my RRV. I first entered Australia in August 2011 on a 457 visa with my wife and children
so on January 2013, we applied for PR as a family we were told that only I would need PR as my wife was
born in Australia. sort story my wife's parents told her that when they left Australia they rescinded her right 
to be an Australian citizen, which I never believed, So my PR was granted in August 2013. 
I left Australia in March 2015 I did not complete the 2 years because my wife's father took ill and then died
4 months later, In a short time after this, my Wifes Mother took ill with Cancer and had a 2-and-a-half-year fight 
and then sadly passed away. so came the day we decided we would move back to Australia.
My Eldest daughter applied for he husband's PR which had now been assigned a case officer.
A trip to London's Australian consulate to get passports sorted for my wife 2 children and granddaughter.
My RRV was applied for on July 2022 and last night I had a look at my application and still have not been granted 
so I took it upon myself to Email Immigration as the company I am going to work for has requested when 
I will be returning so they can give me a start date,
The next day my RRV was granted whether this was a coincidence I am not sure 
but in total, my RRV visa took 4 months.

Hope this helps People 

Alan


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Walshy5050 said:


> Good Morning all
> Just an update on my RRV. I first entered Australia in August 2011 on a 457 visa with my wife and children
> so on January 2013, we applied for PR as a family we were told that only I would need PR as my wife was
> born in Australia. sort story my wife's parents told her that when they left Australia they rescinded her right
> ...


Just curious if your wife ended up getting Australian passport? Think the rule is pretty simple - you are Australian Citizen if born in Australia before 1983/84?


----------



## Walshy5050 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi RDStranger 
yes my wife children & granddaughter
have all received passports via citizens by decent


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

NB said:


> Your PR never expires..it’s for life
> Only your travel rights to enter Australia expire
> So if you are in Australia when your travel rights expire, you can live on happily thereafter for ever
> You just have to make sure that you are not stranded outside Australia without a RRV
> Cheers


Thats interesting. 
Can you get a tourist visa to re-enter instead of RRV?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Moonshapedcake said:


> Thats interesting.
> Can you get a tourist visa to re-enter instead of RRV?


Read this word by word and you will have your answer



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/permanent-resident/overseas-travel


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RDStranger said:


> Read this word by word and you will have your answer
> 
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/permanent-resident/overseas-travel


In simple language 
NO
The tourist visa will overwrite the PR
Cheers


----------



## Moonshapedcake (7 mo ago)

Thanks, that article didn't mention that.


----------

